

Show HN: I wrote perl golf that screwed up GitHubs syntax highlighter - kr0

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kr094&#x2F;perl&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;golf&#x2F;fi.pl<p>personal best little hacking achievement
======
mooism2
Clicky link:
[https://github.com/kr094/perl/blob/master/golf/fi.pl](https://github.com/kr094/perl/blob/master/golf/fi.pl)

~~~
kr0
Thank you, it's late..

------
mooism2
It's not possible to syntax-highlight perl code perfectly without compiling
it... but I'd expect a decent perl syntax highlighter to process that line
correctly.

